# Most personable fish you've ever had?



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Just curious as to peoples experience with their fish. Is there one fish above the rest that you find just tries to completely hog all your attention when you are in front of the tank?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

My blood parrot was my most personable fish, by far.

He would follow me around the room from his tank, and would watch tv with me when I turned it on (i tested this by turning on the tv and leaving the room, came back to him staring at the tv which was directly to the left of his tank haha)


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Tiger my Oscar! He is like a hawk swimming and waiting for me to feed him. Peeks out his door he's looking at me while I'm typing this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I have angel that stares me down everytime I'm withing 10 feet of the tank...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Giant gouramy... Hands down the most personable fish on the planet. If you have a 1000 gal tank...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

SW porcupine fish, used to eat from my fingers! I had a very tame trigger fish as well, but you had to be pretty brave to hand feed him!


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Tropheus duboisi! I know it sounds strange, but when I put my hand in the water, cupping it close to the surface so there's a tiny bit in, they would swim in and out of it! Put in some flakes, and they're waging war to get into my hand :lol: They would also gather and nip my arm when I put it in their tank; felt like sandpaper! I could then understand the destruction adults can inflict on each other.....


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oscars!!!!!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes sir they rule!


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd have to say my old oscars too. I miss those guys


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

My rainbow cichlids. The mature pair I have are somewhat shy if you move suddenly. If you're quiet, though, they come up to the front of the glass and look at you for a long time. The young un's on the other hand are like water puppies -- all swimming madly around trying to get my attention whenever I'm around! ;-)


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I would have to say my Turquoise Severum, he would follow my hand and eat out of it.
Unfortunately he is no longer with us.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

hands down my oscars!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------

